# Lumps under pits???



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

A couple of time now after a really hard session at the gym the next day I have felt a slight pain under my peck and in my arm pit!

Both times it turned out to be a small red lump, like a spot but harder and quite sore, this has happened on different sides each time.

I have never noticed these before and the first time just thought it was a spot but now its happened again.....I don't know, anyone any ideas? Cheers! :confused1:


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

PHHead said:


> A couple of time now after a really hard session at the gym the next day I have felt a slight pain under my peck and in my arm pit!
> 
> Both times it turned out to be a small red lump, like a spot but harder and quite sore, this has happened on different sides each time.
> 
> I have never noticed these before and the first time just thought it was a spot but now its happened again.....I don't know, anyone any ideas? Cheers! :confused1:


i have had multiple red lumps under my armpits in the past. I wasnt sure why i was getting them all of a sudden to i went to the docs and he gave me the roll on stuff that helped them go down.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

iv got them mate, i forget what its called but the more i sweat and excercise my glands get infections and swell right up to the point i cant move my arm and then they finally pop with at least half a pint of puss coming out(nasty i know). i cant even use deodrant as that also causes infection. im going for a surgical consultation on the 15th of sep to see about getting them removed as i always seem to be on antibiotics.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

gym rat said:


> iv got them mate, i forget what its called but the more i sweat and excercise my glands get infections and swell right up to the point i cant move my arm and then they finally pop with at least half a pint of puss coming out(nasty i know). i cant even use deodrant as that also causes infection. im going for a surgical consultation on the 15th of sep to see about getting them removed as i always seem to be on antibiotics.


F*ck that doesn't sound good, yeah the first time it happened I had to skip a day at the gym because I couldn't get full ROM in my arm.

I found that having couple of really hot baths helped, hope they don't continue lol!

I changed my deoderant too as I thought that might be it as well but didn't work either.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Likely to be one of two things... could be a cyst if under the armpit ... or if more around the lower pec area a small localised fat deposit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have had these before and they are bloody sore.

I was told it was my sweat glands getting infected and swelling up.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Cheers for all the info guys, looks like its not anything too serious, I guess what was at the back of my mind was that it could have been cancerous or something, thank f*ck its not that then lol!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Cheers for all the info guys, looks like its not anything too serious, I guess what was at the back of my mind was that it could have been cancerous or something, thank f*ck its not that then lol!!!


Well we can only advise on what it has been for "US". I would still get it chekced out asap for your own peace of mind mate. Could be anything.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Well we can only advise on what it has been for "US". I would still get it chekced out asap for your own peace of mind mate. Could be anything.


Yep, got to agree with Kieren here. Chances are it's an abcess (localised infection) but it's best to get it checked out if you're worried about it. I'm sure the doc will be happier to tell you there's nothing to worry about rather than have you fear the worst.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep your right, I just hate going to the docs, its seems to have gone now though, they've only ever lasted a couple of days but if I get one again I will get it checked out to be safe, thanks again for all the help!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

my lil bro had lummps under his arm and they said it was cat scratched fever


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

sofresh said:


> my lil bro had lummps under his arm and they said it was cat scratched fever


Sorry what do you mean by this as I have a cat lol?


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't get lumps as such, well a little bit of a lump, but a really itchy point under my arm, Which might be after chest day.. I'll look out for it...


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Well we can only advise on what it has been for "US". I would still get it chekced out asap for your own peace of mind mate. Could be anything.


Yep ive had that a couple of times, ran off to the docs thinking i had canny or plague. just an infected sweat gland.. great when you finally burst the fecker and watch that flavour flood out..hehe


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

GTT said:


> Yep ive had that a couple of times, ran off to the docs thinking i had canny or plague. just an infected sweat gland.. great when you finally burst the fecker and watch that flavour flood out..hehe


mmmm nice lol!


----------

